# Suunto Observer SR "Black Collection" review.



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I decided to complete my Suunto "Black Collection" with the *Observer SR "Black Collection"*. I wanted a smaller more stealth size watch for under my hunting/fishing gear and it had to be tough and have bullet proof reliability. It is a much simpler animal than my X6M and is thinner and smaller. It feels solid on the wrist but could be worn without notice for days. Its stainless steel construction is solid and has just the right amount of weight without feeling heavy. Just like the X6M, the Observer is made and built in FINLAND and it feels like it. Button push is silky smooth and the construction is professional quality.
















*"The Black Collection"* This is a special all black collection of ABC watches Suunto came out with in late 2007. It was designed to be a upscale tactical look. The Collection includes The Observer Sr, Observer ST, and X6M. The Observer has a matt black finish on the case. The X6M has a polished black finish on the case. Very tactical bling looking. I absolutely love the look and the wrist presence is awesome!! The pics don't do this watch justice. It marries fine jewelry and tactical tech perfectly.b-)

The Observer "Black Collection" has a flat matt finish as oppose to a satin black finish on my X6M "Black Collection". The Observer reminds me of a stealth bomber with its flat angles and matt black finish. Very cool looking.
















I would say this would be the perfect ABC watch I would recommend to any military personnel.








It looks more "military special ops" because of its smaller more concealable size than other Suunto models. Its made out of Stainless Steel and has a mineral glass face. The cr2032 battery is user replaceable and can be done quickly in the field. Battery life, I am told by members is excellent (over 2 years!)








Even though the Observer is smaller than other Suunto models, it still is a 45mm diameter watch case. That is about what most large dive watches measure. It sits lower than most ABC models so it wears smaller than it appears. It still is a large watch and has a lot of wrist presents. The functions of the watch are pretty strait-up and easy to work with if you are a Suunto veteran like myself. A good user manual read through would be necessary if you are not familiar with the Suunto set-up system.

The negative display is very easy to read and appears to sit higher up, just under the mineral glass than other models. This makes it easier to see from viewing off angle. The constant second display that travels around the outer face is excellent. I love this feature and it does not disappear after 10 minutes like the Core does. The barometer trend, day, month,year,time,and seconds,AM/PM are all displayed at one time in the main time display. In addition, Alarm notification, Altimeter alarm, Low battery symbol, log activation, and chrono notification can also be displayed in the main time mode in addition to my first list of information.:-! A tremendous amount of information is displayed at a glance. This is what makes the Observer stand out from the rest of the ABC watches.



















The light on the Observer is excellent. Its lume is very bright and does not flicker in compass mode like the Core. It is activated by holding the "mode" button down for 2 seconds. The light stays on for a generous 10 seconds after the last button push.

Water resistant is also excellent at 100meters. In typical fashion, Suunto doesn't recommend diving with their ABC watches but swimming,showering,etc.. is fine.











Compass is very good with bearing track feature. It uses a progress graph as you turn the watch when calibrating like the X6M. Why doesn't Suunto have this on the Core? It is a great feature and should be on ALL Suunto ABC watches.

I tested the accuracy of the altimeter and it is typical spot on with my X6M. That means it is THE most accurate altimeter on any ABC watch brand available. Its sensors are all also Thermo Compensated. This means their accuracy will not be effected by temperature change. Its as accurate on the wrist as it is sitting out side on a table. (unlike other brands of sudo tough ABC watches):roll:

The barometer can also be calibrated globally or use its factory default setting. This is another excellent feature and lets the owner sync the barometer to another ABC watch or weather station. This feature should have also been on the Core.:-s

There are 3 separate alarms (4 if you count the altitude alarm).
The alarm volume was louder than I expected from all the reports of the Observers alarm being too quiet. I found it plenty loud and acceptable. Maybe Suunto tweaked the alarm up on recent models. Either way I was pleasantly surprised.
 
All main displays has the typical sub modes to display the information of your choice.









The strap is also another big plus for this watch. Its very comfortable. The flat black rubber strap is flexible and tapers up in thickness to meet the watch case seamlessly. The buckle is also flat black and completes the over all stealth look.

I really like the Observer for a "do-it-all, "all occasion" ABC watch. It really is very easy to live with and it is easy to see why this was Suunto's professional flagship model. Its also one of the Models Suunto states is "Shock Resistant". Most member will attest it is one of, if not Suunto's toughest models. Its holds up very well to any of the most recent ABC watches and still has a unique personality that sets its self apart from the other Suunto line.

The Observer is the Suunto abc model I am going to recommend to owner that needs, and can only have one Suunto model. It does every thing well and is reliable with bullet proof construction.









I know the Observer is one of Jeff's favorite  ABC watches and has been endorsed by about every one that owns one and I can see why.;-)
I may have started a X6M revolution as one of the best kept secrets in the Suunto catalog. I think the Observer might be another professional abc Suunto model that doesn't get much press. 
Its "Made in Finland" build quality is excellent. Fit and finish is top shelf. Its just a beautiful Suunto for all occasions and activities. If you only could own 1 Suunto:-s,...This would be it.

Specs:
Vertical speed








Temperature compensation








Resolution1 m Quick access to logbook








Altimeter/barometer lock








Altitude range -500m - 9000m/-1600ft - 29500ft








History memory








Logbook function







*
Chronograph* 
Stopwatch








Scrolling of lap times








Max number of split times in memory99 *Compass* 
North-South indicatorNorth-South indicator Heading in degrees








Declination setting








Cardinal directions








Bearing tracking








*Watch* 
12/24h








Calendar clock








Dual time








Daily alarms3 
*Weather* 
Absolute barometric pressure








Temperature resolution1°C/1°F Weather memory4 days Trend indicator








Temperature range-20°C - +60°C/-5°F - +140°F Altimeter/barometer lock








Temperature








Sea level pressure








Barometer resolution 0,05 inHg/1 mbar








Barometer range 8,9 -32,4 inHg/300-1100 mbar








*Power* 
Low battery warning








User replaceable battery







*
Other* 
Weight75g / 80g / 100g Operating temperature-20°C - +60°C/-5°F - +140°F Water resistance100m/330ft Storage temperature-30°C - +60°C/-22°F - +140°F Selectable metric/imperial units








Mineral crystal glass








Backlight typeElectro-
luminescent Display

This is Suunto official press release on the Observer:

*The Suunto Observer
For responsible outdoor sport lovers

Suunto Outdoor Black Collection* 
The Suunto Black Collection models of Suunto Observer Black and Suunto Observer ST Black with black coated and hardened metal cases combine exclusive looks with rock solid construction.

The ion plated stainless steel case of the Suunto Observer Black and Suunto Observer ST Black protects the surface and gives it a matt black style. The rough Observer is as functional as it is stylish and its versatility makes it suitable both for hardcore outdoor activities as well as for formal wear.

The Black Collection is ideal for those who want their watch to tell more than just the time. Both the distinguished products are delivered in an exclusive black box, ideal for storing and protecting the watch when not in use. 

Packed with features that will satisfy even the most demanding user, the extremely shock-resistant Suunto Observer is a perfect tool for even the toughest athletic challenges.

Suunto Observer measures your vertical ascents and descents, as well as the total number of runs skied and shows all that easily with one press of a button. It provides you with reliable information on barometric pressure and temperature and functions as a digital compass. Additionally, it has a calendar, clock, dual time display, and a stopwatch.

Its timeless design makes it wearable in any casual situation; it includes an easy-to-read display with an extra-ordinarily wide viewing angle, electro-luminescent backlight and a user-replaceable battery.

Because of its moderate size and stylish design it is perfectly suitable for both men, as well as women. For extra toughness and reduced weight, Suunto Observer is also available in titanium.

Suunto Observer's altimeter has a range up to 9 000 m/29 500 ft with a 1 m/3 ft resolution. It features an altitude alarm as well as memory function for storing logs of your most exciting mountain adventures. The logbook allows the user to record total and cumulative vertical ascents and descents, as well as the number of runs skied. The logbook data is quickly available during the activity with one button press.

The Suunto Observer and its barometric functions provide you with valuable information for forecasting weather changes. Information on the present sea level pressure helps you read and understand the barometric pressure at high altitudes.

Knowing your altitude, ascent/descent rate, compass bearing, weather trends, and barometric pressure enables you to make safe and responsible decisions, particularly when moving in the mountains.

The Altimeter uses a unique feature that keeps the sea-level pressure reading from changing when the unit is used as an altimeter. When the altimeter function is activated, all pressure changes are interpreted as altitude changes, and the sea-level pressure reading displayed will not change, although the absolute pressure reading does.

In addition to current barometric pressure and temperature, the barometer function of Suunto Observer gives pressure related data for the past four days: the first six hours in one hour intervals and after that in six hour intervals.

The Barometer uses a unique feature that keeps the altitude reading from changing when the unit is used as a barometer. It interprets all pressure changes as weather changes and the measured changes will therefore only affect the pressure reading in the barometer mode. These changes will not affect the altitude reading, thus enabling instant weather forecasts.

The compass shows the cardinal or half-cardinal point abbreviated and indicates the North with an arrow. The compass can be set to track a certain bearing, and graphically show the difference between it and the actual bearing. This is a valuable tool, when trying to get back on track after minor or major detours in the terrain. The declination adjustment function allows the user to correct the difference between true North and magnetic North.

Suunto Observer also has a calendar clock pre-programmed to the year 2089 with three daily alarms, a dual time display, and a stopwatch with lap and split time measurement. The stopwatch stores up to 99 laps and split times for one run. The time can either be shown in 12 or 24-hour format.


----------



## MagnumIP (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice review :-!


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)

Most excellent review. Unfortunately now I want an Observer and my X6M hasn't even arrived yet  I seriously debated the Observer vs. X6M before purchasing the X6M.

Only one thing to do I guess, buy both, seems like a perfectly reasonable thing to do in my opinion.

As always.......OUTSTANDING pics


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

_"buy both"_

Why not? I did.:-! I think you will find the size and style design sets the Observer and X6M apart. The X6M is more Core in size and a full blow bells and whistles abc. The Observer is more "lean and tactical mean". Even though both watches are part of the "Black Collection", they look different enough. The flat matt black on the Observer is more military looking than the polished/satin black on the X6M.

These are two watches that can live in harmony because if you are use to a higher end professional quality ABC, then both will satisfy.


----------



## mikedeployed (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice review!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Mystro, did you put a copy in the review section??

I told you all the Observer is a tank! ((back to muttering incoherently))...

I'm not sure why the Observer never "caught on"... or maybe it did and my perception is off.


----------



## T-88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice review, Mystro. Terrific pics, too!

When I acquired my SR Observer, I didn't like it. (I also have other ABCs - Casio Pathfinders PAG40, PAW1300, and a Vector.) After wearing my SR Observer for a couple of days, it quickly became my favourite watch in my entire collection.

There are two things you did not mention about the Observer in your otherwise superb review.

First, the Observer is one of the few (I actually don't know of any others, but it's possible others exist) that can show DUAL TIME ZONES and weather trend simultaneously. I travel a lot and love this feature.

Second, most Observer owners (including me) complain that the alarms are virtually useless because the ring tone is very quiet. This is one design failure I've resigned myself to just sucking up and living with.

Wear your new Observer in good health! Enjoy!!

Cheers from Edmonton, Alberta.

Tim


----------



## T-88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jeff_C said:


> I'm not sure why the Observer never "caught on"... or maybe it did and my perception is off.


I suspect many potential Observer buyers were/are put off by the 'premium' pricing and choose the more affordable Vector or go for the higher tech Core for a similar price.

Tim


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

It was a long time ago and you may be right! But its so well made.

Im actually glad Mystro got one.... I think the fit and finish is similar to the X6.

Yes Mystro???


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Jeff, I knew the Observer was your pet Suunto and I can see why. It takes me a bit to come around because of my 3 failed Cores (2 2008 models and 1 2009 model) I admit I am very fussy with quality and reliability. At this point, I really just want the best most reliable ABC, price no option. (dont tell my wife I said that):-d
After reading over the Suunto catalog a few 1000 times and memorizing all the specs, the Observer seemed like the obvious choice as a brother to my X6M. The X6M opened my eyes to a new standard of Suunto quality I have not seen before. These "Black Collection" watches look sinister.b-) Black ION/PVD finish is top shelf!!
I think I was the first to start a recent stir with the brilliant X6m. I hope I can do the same for the Observer. (I am the Suunto pimp devil, I know)








Both of these watches are professional models that should be introduced more to people looking for a ABC with unmatched build quality and reliability. They are worth the extra $$ IMO.;-) I really think the Suunto's made in Finland are built there because they are Suunto's professional models and quality must be paramount. It cant be a coincidence? There is a something tangible to it. You can tell the difference just by picking up the watches built in Finland.:think:

The X6M and the Observer feel the same in quality and build construction. The prices have come down a bit on the Observer so it should be a more valid option to buyers. Like the X6m, the Suunto stock pictures dont do the Observer any justice. This is a killer abc in a more user friendly package.
I would never recommend a watch on the forum if I didn't truly believe in. I think these models are worth waiting a extra month to save the $$$ for. |>..........Hint, nod,wink.......;-) If it helps, I will write your wife/girfriend a letter of endorsement to buy either of these Suunto's.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL... More to the point, can you send her a check and let her know I want THAT X6! LOL

I would say the only "downfall" to the Observer is the manual mode CHOICE. But then again, its kind of the calling card isnt it. Its hard when you are used to the Auto function of the Core. But lets not foget... the Observer has been around and in the line up for a LONG time!

When comparing the various Suuntos, I dont think its country of origin... could be. But consider a Vector vs an Observer... Both Finland products... WILDLY different feel.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I was at first really into the auto mode. That was one of the issues that kept me away from the Observer and X6M initially, but after owning and living with many many ABC watches. I learned it was just as easy for me to chose the correct mode. Its also fail safe. I notice in a strong thunderstorms if the pressure dropped or rose really fast most auto modes were fooled into thinking it was moving and switched into altimeter mode. Once I got use to switching modes, it became automatic for me. I also get slightly more accurate results because the "auto mode" on the Core needed 20ft to switch. It would always lose those 20ft and over the coarse of the day going over a lot of hilly terrain it would add up.
On a different note,....I love being able to go into the master barometer sensor and calibrate it globally to match my other ABC watches. I am now looking at all my Suuntos barometers in perfect sych with each other. Its a wonderful thing.

_"When comparing the various Suuntos, I dont think its country of origin... could be. But consider a Vector vs an Observer... Both Finland products... WILDLY different feel._"

I agree, the feel is totally different but the bulletproof reliability is the same.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Good points. Thats it... Im putting my Observer on...


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I told you.... (I am the Suunto pimp devil).









Since you have the Observer on, tell me that its 45mm diameter size is not more comfortable??;-)

The 45mm diameter seems to be the sweet spot in comfort and large size watches. The Dive Watch forum discusses this often.

Jeff, since you got your Elementum gratis, isn't it about time for a new Suunto field watch for your collection?:think::-xo|
Gotta spend a little $$, the economy is counting on ya.:thanks


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Well hmmm... I do believe you are right... But lately I have been dropping money into other things. Im preparing for a few solo days in the field with minimal gear. So Im focused on knives and other toys right now. I have a good field knife, but as with most things, Id like a "better one". 

Other than that my bike has taken a lot of $$ lately. Hub repairs,,,,bla bla bla. (termite inspection, new office furniture, new tire on the car, on and on and on.)

But next on my list would be an X6 or a T6. The T6 would likely get my nod next.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

OT: but what field knives are you looking at? I just bought 2 new knives for my hunting pack.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Im REALLY digging RAT Cutlery blades right now. Great design... Cool company... KILLER warranty and TOUGH TOUGH TOUGH. 

I grabbed a RAT Izula the other day. My next target is the RC-4. But did I mention the speeding ticket I got as well... LOL


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

They are nice blades. I collect just about every brand from SOG, BenchMade, Buck, Kershaw, Case, Victorianox, you name it. My pet knives are Kershaw Ken Onion series. I love the one hand quick release feature. I have 3 different sizes from my every day pocket knife to my large field dressing knife. I do have a 15yr old Gerber Gator back that has really held up through a lot of deer and is super light weight and very packable. 
Knives are like watches, you cant have one.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

agreed... On the adventures I have planned, Id like a mid sized working fixed blade (the Izula) a folder (probably my CRKT M21) and a larger field knife (the RC4). 

Right now my main bushcraft knife is a large Knives of Alaska Bush knife. Its a great blade, but a little large. 

The RC4 will be in my small pack, the Izula on the shoulder strap and the folder in my pocket. 

Of course that leaves my Mora out in the cold!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Good luck on your outing. Mine starts in the fall. Thats one of the reasons I bought the Observer. Some of my bowhunting camo has tight/scent free cuffs. I needed a smaller abc to fit. I wrestled last year with a thick abc and although it worked well, it wasnt as comfortable as it could be.


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)

My outting/adventure needs are pretty simple. Suunto and a Yamaha.

I figure if I go off a cliff at 100mph, a quick glance at the Suunto and I can easily plot the altitude as I decend, the barometer so I can get weather trends for my funeral, and digital accuracy so I can know the exact time of my death 

Also the black collection and a black Yamaha will give me a spiffy stealth look. If ya gotta go, ya might as well look good.

All in jest


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you have a "Black Collection" Observer? I have used the my X6M BC on my Harley and it fits perfect until I wear my favorite fingerless riding gloves, then it pushes the watch up too high on my wrist. I think the Observer might be a better riding buddy.


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)

I wear a Belstaff Jacket w/ knox body armour when I ride so the cuff and forearms fit extremely tight to hold everything in place. Thus, when I am all bundled up for a ride, my watch is in my pocket. No watch is going to fit comfortably under this jacket except maybe a Skagen. And I am just not going to go there LOL

The sports bike crowd tends to fall down alot lol

But I do have my eye on the Black Collection Observer as my next purchase.


----------



## gettocard (Apr 1, 2009)

Great review my friend.

I have a couple of Rolexes,a stunning Longines from my wife and a lot more among Seikos and Sinns, but the piece that gets most of my wrist time is my Suunto Black Observer. It's on my wrist now.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Me too. I seem to be wearing my "outdoor" Suuntos a lot more than just outside. The black Observer is a stealthy/elegant looking watch.:-!


----------



## EVOIV (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello all,

finally I registered after long time reading.

Mystro I love this shot: 









Just wondering why the X6M Black Edition will be not available with the above elastomer strap - I love the strap, black buckle too.

Mystro may it possible to show the X6M attached to the Observer's elastomer strap?
I would be very pleased! 
Thanks a lot!

Regards from Germany


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

That strap will fit the X6M. I talked to Suunto and they assured me all straps between the Observer and X6M are interchangeable. I have not yet changed a strap on the X6M or Observer. I hear it is not a easy task. When the time comes to change a strap I will post some "how to" pics.:-!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Mystro said:


> That strap will fit the X6M. I talked to Suunto and they assured me all straps between the Observer and X6M are interchangeable. I have not yet changed a strap on the X6M or Observer. I hear it is not a easy task. When the time comes to change a strap I will post some "how to" pics.:-!


I am curious as to where to obtain an extra set :think: Did quite a bit of searching, can't seem to find them.

If you have a springbar tool with the smaller attachment, the change is pretty easy.....I gave it a shot just to see.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I called Suunto and asked. They will give you the correct part number and will get you to someone who has one in stock.


----------



## EVOIV (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Mystro!

To the strap, I think the part # is SS013279000


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello EVOIV!

Welcome to WUS and to the Suunto Forum!


----------



## EVOIV (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## ottd73 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mystro, you have both an observer and a X6M, which one do you find yourself wearing more and why?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Observer. It is smaller and I prefer the strap to the more expensive rubber/metal bracelet on the X6M. The Observer fits better under my hunting cloths. The X6M does more but I really dont use the extra features. Time, compass and barometer trend are my most used features.


----------



## redfrogs (Jan 14, 2008)

I've got the SS Core, which is a great watch with excellent build quality, and has never had a problem. It works well for my flying use, but I'm finding for MTB, climbing etc it's too big. 

I borrowed a Observer for a couple of days this week from a mate. It's definately more wearable.

Core Pros:
Auto Mode
User Friendly menus
Sunrise/sunset
Incredible Bling factor on SS.

Core Cons:
Weight/size

Observer Pros:
Vert speed
Wearability
Stealth

My interim solution to the weight of the SS Core was a Riseman. I'd flip that in a second if I could find a new owner for it.

Because I use my ABC as a backup alti for flying and general outdoor activity, it needs to be something "which just happened to be on my wrist when i needed it" although function wise the Core is much better than the Observer, all up, i'm now thinking that an Observer might be the all-rounder that is the answer for me. Now who'll swap me for a TT, Black Observer or Black X6?!!


----------



## jnewell (Jul 19, 2007)

Found a great deal on an ST Observer today (stainless case/stainless+elastomer strap, I think) and bought it. Yikes, these are habit forming... :-!

I assume there are no good nylon strap alternatives for these???


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

No sorry, the lugs are pretty thin. I dont know that there is a suitable nylon alternative for the Observer. 

But the non SS strap (all elastomer) is very comfie. Both are really. Mine is on the SS elastomer "bracelet" right now.


----------



## jnewell (Jul 19, 2007)

I see there's a leather strap kit for the Observer. Has anyone tried that? (I wonder if that should be a separate thread - I will do that; Jeff, please feel free to delete if it's clutter.)


----------



## jnewell (Jul 19, 2007)

Mystro said:


> I called Suunto and asked. They will give you the correct part number and will get you to someone who has one in stock.


FWIW, though not precisely the same, I bought a vented elastomer strap from Amazon. The Suunto part number is in this post.


----------



## tyrntlzrdking (Oct 27, 2009)

Mystro said:


> I called Suunto and asked. They will give you the correct part number and will get you to someone who has one in stock.


I ordered my Observer black ST. Should arrive in few days.
Seeing that Mystro prefers the Elastomer (SR) band, I thought I would order one. Best I could find was located in UK.
http://www.outdoorfusion.co.uk/plin...rap-Black-Elastomer-and-Black-Steel-Clasp.htm
(I also found a Japanese site selling them).
I live in USA. Anyone have a link to someone selling it here?


----------



## redfrogs (Jan 14, 2008)

ebay! piles of US dealers


----------



## tyrntlzrdking (Oct 27, 2009)

redfrogs said:


> ebay! piles of US dealers


I have done a search.
Can you provide a link please?


----------



## George Roubicek (Feb 12, 2006)

Just do a "Suunto" search on Ebay. There are a lot of straps for sale.


----------



## tyrntlzrdking (Oct 27, 2009)

I did a search.
This is not a common band.
I believe it is only used on the black observer SR.


----------



## George Roubicek (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is a link to Ebay. The X6M All black uses the same strap as well.
http://jewelry.shop.ebay.com/i.html...t=Wristwatches&_odkw=suunto+watch&_osacat=281


----------



## tyrntlzrdking (Oct 27, 2009)

As far as I know the black X6M has a bracelet simular to my black Observer ST, only it has a gloss finish. 
It is not the elastomer band with the black buckles.
I checked ebay. No bands like the one that comes with the black Observer SR.


----------



## tyrntlzrdking (Oct 27, 2009)

Received my new all black Observer ST today.
The ST is more expensive because of the stainless/plastic linked bracelet.
The SR has the one piece plastic wrist band, and costs about $45.00 less.
(I searched hard for best possible price of each).

I will tell everyone now. Buy the SR!
The extra money spent on my ST band is a total waist of $$$$$$$$$$.

The stainless links on the ST are thin stamped steel. They are placed over a plastic band for looks. Very cheap and useless. 

(I spent the extra $ on a Casio PAW 1500T for the titanium bracelet, and was happy to find it had solid billett titanium links. Very solid and structural.)

Buy theSuunto Observer SR. Don't waist your money like I did on the ST.

Other than the band rip off, I am happy. Seems very nice.
I only had it for few hours so more later if anyone interested.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree.
I found the more conventional strap like that is on the SR to be more comfortable. You can always replace the strap. Check Ebay. Other than the strap its a awesome ABC. My "Black Collection" SR came with a all black strap with a channel cut on the under side to let air and water flow. Its on of the best strap ideas I have seen.




















tyrntlzrdking said:


> Received my new all black Observer ST today.
> The ST is more expensive because of the stainless/plastic linked bracelet.
> The SR has the one piece plastic wrist band, and costs about $45.00 less.
> (I searched hard for best possible price of each).
> ...


----------

